# Triming out the face of a 'slide in' or inset bookcase



## personalt (Mar 10, 2008)

I have 30" wide by 5' high rough opening that I want to make some built-in shelving for my audio equipment. Opening basically started out as a 30" wide closet door opening where I closed in the bottom 10" or so. 

I have no problem making the box and the shelves themselves. The problem I am having is I am very unoriginal when it comes to figuring out ways to trim it out. I was looking for something more original then just trimming out the face with casement molding.

Anyone have any pictures of shelving they built to be recessed in a opening/hole in a wall? I am very interested in seeing how someone would trim it out.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

personalt said:


> I have 30" wide by 5' high rough opening that I want to make some built-in shelving for my audio equipment. Opening basically started out as a 30" wide closet door opening where I closed in the bottom 10" or so.
> 
> I have no problem making the box and the shelves themselves. The problem I am having is I am very unoriginal when it comes to figuring out ways to trim it out. I was looking for something more original then just trimming out the face with casement molding.
> 
> Anyone have any pictures of shelving they built to be recessed in a opening/hole in a wall? I am very interested in seeing how someone would trim it out.


The easiest would be to build your bookcase just a little smaller all around than your opening. Using the casing is a standard way of trimming this out. Install the trim with a 3/16" reveal or something close. Let the rest of the trim flag out so you can push it back into your opening. The trim will act like as stop. Fasten the flagged part to the wall. 

You can edge the front of your shelves with some decorative trim to dress them up. Cut them short enough so the finish size sits back behind the front of your case sides giving them a recessed reveal. It will look like it a built-in. You could even add glass doors & give it a built-in cabinet look.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

What material will you be building the unit out of? There are thousands of images in the Google "Images" section of the search results on the left hand side.


----------



## LIHR (Feb 23, 2011)

Normally trimming it out to match the existing room is the norm, giving it a built-in, always was there from day-1 look, but nothing is set in stone. 
If you want to make a statement you can select any architectural style that fits your fancy so it takes command of the room and becomes the focal point.


----------

